

Insecure home webcam crackdown - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23971118

======
mschuster91
there are actually multiple points to consider here:

1) most people use embedded devices as "plug in, it works and forget it until
it breaks" (aka, never open the maintenance window which could display an
update)

2) tech-savy people will not like fully automatic updates of embedded systems,
after all you have to trust the manufacturer not being hacked (and a camera
vendor selling millions of cameras IS a target for everyone!)

3) even IF embedded system vendors are required to reach customers via
mail/phone, this won't catch all customers by far, and 99% of users won't have
an idea what an "update" is, let alone how to do it.

------
Sarkie
[https://gist.github.com/derekpitt/1804940](https://gist.github.com/derekpitt/1804940)

and

[https://twitter.com/TRENDnetExposed](https://twitter.com/TRENDnetExposed)

